# 71 evinrude 6HP , points, carburator.



## Froggy (May 29, 2010)

The information I gathered for the thread size on the three top holes for flywheel removal is

either 5/16" - 24 SAE fine x 2 1/8 grade 8

or 1/4 - 20 grade 8.

makes sense? I guess i get both sizes, not sure where though, Home depot dont carry it around here....


----------



## bassboy1 (May 29, 2010)

I'm fairly sure it will be 1/4 coarse (1/4 x 20). 

Every Home Depot I've been in has Grade 8 (not saying yours does, just all around here do). Now, grade 5 is a completely different story. I don't have a clue why Home Depot only has fine thread grade 5, and not coarse. For the Grade 8, look in the drawers with the specialty hardware. 

An Ace or other hardware store will almost certainly have them. Tractor Supply Company has them by the pound.


----------



## Froggy (May 30, 2010)

Definitly 1/4 inch screws, thanks. Here is what I found undeneath the magneto...


The retaining ring is kinda loose, do I remove the support bracket, clean everything, manual says to lubricate the support and retaining ring.


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2010)

The retaining rung underneath the brass ring pictured should be loose in the stage it is in. there are four screws in the mag plate that bring that ring up and into the brass ring pictured. Just remove what you see and lube it and re-install the mag plate assembly.


----------



## Froggy (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Pappy, I cleaned everything, followed the Service manual directions, lubed it again, took the Magneto, cleaned the points, cleaned everithing, blew compressed air etc, put the flywheel back together, still no spark :x getting irritated , gonna have to change the points + spark plug wires, that be a logical next step?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Thanks Pappy, I cleaned everything, followed the Service manual directions, lubed it again, took the Magneto, cleaned the points, cleaned everithing, blew compressed air etc, put the flywheel back together, still no spark :x getting irritated , gonna have to change the points + spark plug wires, that be a logical next step?




Hey Froggy,

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=294072

You can only adjust 1 point at a time then you must rotate shaft to do the other ,you can't adjust them both at once as one is in the closed position and the other is in the open mode. The rubbing block must be on the high lobe of the distributor cam (points open) this would be the gap setting position, turn the flywheel by hand and observe the rubbing block while also watching the points open, the rubbing block will remain on the high spot for a few degrees of turning the flywheel before it drops back off. 







After setting the points (review the service manual you have), if you still don't get a spark you may have to replace the coils, points, and condensor. (Small investment but you know there new and good for years to come.)

*If you have to do a carburetor clean, get a carb kit then follow these instruction for removing the carburetor. The machinist did an excellent explanation.*

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC_6hp.htm



> Carburetor: To remove the carburetor, you will need to disconnect the fuel line, the choke lever & low speed knob. This knob just pulls off the finely splined shaft straight forward. After that, you will have to then remove the two top bolts (using a 5/16" box wrench) from the recoil spool mounting plate. Very carefully pull the complete starter to one side just so far that do not pull the recoil spring out of the base. You now have to remove the screw holding the carburetor cam linkage off the carburetor. Now you can get a 7/16" wrench onto the LH carburetor mounting nut & remove that nut.  Replace the starter unit & bolt it back in to keep the spool & the spring from coming a nightmare. Remove the RH carburetor nut, slide the carburetor forward off mounting studs.
> 
> The carburetor is the basic simple standard unit & from about 1971 on the main-jet is a fixed one. Earlier motors prior to about 1970 had an adjustable main-jet. You will have to loosen & remove the rewind starter spool so you can get to the throttle lever pivot nut so you can then get a wrench on the port side carburetor nut.
> 
> ...




Good luck Froggy,

cajuncook1


----------



## Froggy (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Cajun, great info as usual, I am a Chef, man! not a mechanic....It would be helpfull to know that its one point at a time, I guess all the manuals assume you know.... I did not, makes perfect sense though..she be running in time! :wink:


----------

